# Calin Bleu Gauze Wrap?



## jessicatunnel

I loooove my stretchy boba wrap, but it's just getting too hot for me and LO.
It's getting into the 80's and low 90's here in Texas already, and I need something that's cooler.
I love wrapping so prefer to stick with a wrap, but have looked into buckle carriers as well. I've been recommended the calin bleu gauze wrap. I've never heard of this brand so was just wondering if anyone here has had any experience with this brand? How was the wrap? Was it supportive enough? Was it cool enough?

Or if anyone can recommend another wrap that is suitable for warmer weather, that would be nice. :D


----------



## Sour Cherries

The Calin Bleu are lovely and cool in the summer. Better with a lighter baby as the material isn't very good for bigger babies/children as it's so thin :flower:


----------



## jessicatunnel

Thanks hun! LO will be about six months come August, would it be supportive enough for him then? It will probably start to cool in October, he will be 8 months then.


----------



## TriChick

I have the same issue living in Georgia. I purchased a cotton gauze wrap from a seller on Etsy (lilpeeperskeepers). I LOVE it, it is very strong yet very breathable. Her work is impeccable (she has around 2000 reviews, all 5 star)! Plus she has a ton of colors to choose from, I believe. I'm all about supporting small businesses if possible:)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/lilpeeperkeepers?ref=l2-shopheader-name

(Not sure if we are allowed to link on here, if not sorry Admins!:flower: If ther erase it, I'm sure you can just search for her shop name on Etsy!)


----------



## lindseymw

I have the Calin Bleu wrap. Whilst it is quite thin, it can be used for bigger babies. 

I quite regularly wore Jacob last year (he was 2yrs+) with great success. I still chuck him in now (3yrs this month) on the odd occasion.


----------



## Leids

If you get one, let me know how it works out for you! I have a moby and a ring sling and DS1 used to run hot so I have a feeling the moby may be too heavy in the summer for the newborn. I've been looking at the calin bleu and and wrapsody breeze, which is apparently really lightweight as well.

https://wrapsodybaby.com/shop/breeze-wrap/wrapsody-breeze-morgaine/ 

I had a buckle carrier and don't really like it, wraps/slings are much easier on the shoulders and back imo.


----------



## jessicatunnel

I ended up with an Ellevill Zara 100% cotton wrap, but am still considering getting the calin bleu. I definitely think the Moby would be WAY too hot for a newborn in summer. We have a boba wrap which is similar to the moby and me and Abram are both sweaty after taking it off. I only use it in the house now since it's been in the 90's here. 
We had a buckle carrier for Lilly, and I never used it. Hubby did, but I'm glad I went with wraps this time. 


Thanks so much everyone! Glad to know that it's supportive enough for my little dude as he grows. 
And thanks for the recommendations. :D

(Only three more weeks, Amandy!)


----------



## Leids

The moby is really heavy. I don't think it will get incredibly hot here (Seattle) but it's been getting up into the 80's already, which is apparently a rarity. William runs hot and if his brother is anything like him it could be in the 70's and he would still get sweaty!

I definitely want a woven wrap just because I hear they feel more stable. I'm actually regretting getting the moby but it is what it is. :/ There are sooo many woven wraps out there though it makes it really difficult to decide on one! 

During my sleepless uncomfortable nights I've researched them a lot. Apparently the wrapsody breeze's (also gauze wrap) are more comfortable than the calin bleu, but if you have the money to splurge on a nice wrap the vatanai's are a better choice. I can't really justify spending $150+ on a wrap right now though, especially since I have no experience with woven's. I really wish there were babywearing meetings closer to me, they're all 1+ hour away. :(

This pregnancy has gone by soo fast! I just hope William adjusts well, I think that's my biggest worry right now.


----------



## jessicatunnel

I'm new to woven's too, and researching them was really overwhelming! There are TONS out there. 
The moby will be good for those chilly, rainy days you have in Seattle. :D Thanks for the info, off to check them out now!

I was sooooo disappointed when I left North Carolina because I had just found out there was a military wives babywearing group that got together once a week, and I was so excited, but never got to go before I moved. :/ Have yet to find anything like that here. 

I'm sure William will adjust fine. That was my biggest worry with Lilly too. She was totally all about me, and often got jealous if DH would cuddle me. But she coped really really well. She didn't even acknowledge him hardly at all for the first 10 weeks of his life, lol, but now she's all about him. Loves giving him kisses and cuddles. If she hears him on the monitor she darts into the bedroom so that she will be the first one he sees as he wakes up. It's really adorable and totally melts my heart. 
It's so awesome that William is having a brother. He's going to love him. :D


----------



## Leids

jessicatunnel said:


> I'm new to woven's too, and researching them was really overwhelming! There are TONS out there.
> The moby will be good for those chilly, rainy days you have in Seattle. :D Thanks for the info, off to check them out now!
> 
> I was sooooo disappointed when I left North Carolina because I had just found out there was a military wives babywearing group that got together once a week, and I was so excited, but never got to go before I moved. :/ Have yet to find anything like that here.
> 
> I'm sure William will adjust fine. That was my biggest worry with Lilly too. She was totally all about me, and often got jealous if DH would cuddle me. But she coped really really well. She didn't even acknowledge him hardly at all for the first 10 weeks of his life, lol, but now she's all about him. Loves giving him kisses and cuddles. If she hears him on the monitor she darts into the bedroom so that she will be the first one he sees as he wakes up. It's really adorable and totally melts my heart.
> It's so awesome that William is having a brother. He's going to love him. :D

Thank you. :hugs: That's reassuring! I've been getting hit with a lot of guilt lately but I think it's because labor is approaching so quickly! William is a big momma's boy but has been warming up to DH a lot more recently. I'll be tandem nursing so I hope if there is jealousy that will ease some of it. Lilly sounds ridiculously adorable with her little brother. :) It's crazy how much she looks like you, and your little boy is a mini me of his dad!

I just pre-ordered this: https://wrapsodybaby.com/shop/breeze-wrap/preorder-breeze-haumea/ it was one of the few styles I really liked, although it's super feminine. :haha: It's being released some time in June so hopefully it doesn't get too hot before then!


----------



## BigLegEmma

I bought a Calin Bleu gauze wrap - summers get very hot here! - but I'm still waiting for LO to arrive so I can put her in it. It works well with cuddly toys, but they're very light :lol:


----------



## jessicatunnel

Leids, love that wrap! The color is gorgeous! You're the one wearing it so doesn't matter if it's girly. :D

Biglegemma, that made me laugh. I practiced with lots of stuffed animals before LO was born too. Hehe, honestly though, wrapping stuffed animals and an actual baby is a lot different! 
You must update when you've tried it out though!


----------



## BigLegEmma

:lol: I will do.


----------

